# Daddy Rabbit's Gun Dogs~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 3, 2009)

Great Hunt in Taliaferro County


----------



## rifleroom (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey daddy Rabbit whats a fella gotta do to get with you and chase some wabbits?!


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey, Ive seen them dogs before! Great Hunt!


----------



## mriver72 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice looking hounds you got there D.R. ..


----------



## Hammer Creek (Feb 3, 2009)

Good looking pack of hounds D.R.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 3, 2009)

Great morning y'all had !!!!!


----------



## bigbarrow (Feb 3, 2009)

great hunt daddy rabbit


----------



## Little Rabbit (Feb 3, 2009)

Where is Pretty Boy Floyd ??????


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 3, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Little Rabbit, sometimes they will not let me take Old Floyd?

I wonder why?

He is still my favorite Rabbit Dawg!


Keep Looking Up!
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## bigrob82 (Feb 3, 2009)

great hunt D.R


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great hunt!


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Feb 3, 2009)

The only thing missing from that hunt was that old Yeargin boy. huh!
Looks like ya'll had a good time.:


----------



## rabbit hunter (Feb 3, 2009)

IM gonna get me one of them red dogs one day! good hunt D.R.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Feb 3, 2009)

Good lookin' dogs


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 3, 2009)

Hunterbob1 said:


> The only thing missing from that hunt was that old Yeargin boy. huh!
> Looks like ya'll had a good time.:



Bobby,you can be mine and Ballgrounds partner anyday.


----------



## ronny5601 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey D.R.  where abouts in Taliferro you hunt... we got some hunting land down there off 22.  Would love to go with you one day, we got 150 acres down there.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 4, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

I hunt with a fellow, that has about 750 A. it is off #22, going back opposite direction, from Union Point, Ga. 

clear cuts, pine trees about head high, hounds can run all day and you will never get a shot unless they cross the dirt roads, it takes a pretty good pack of quick hounds to put the pressure on them enough to run them back and forth across the road, then it always a quick shot.

Send me a P.M. as my Chauffer "Doc" and I hunt at least three time a week, some times five time, always have the limit, of folks that has the property leased on Saturday.

I do not hunt on Sunday's.

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>>>


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 4, 2009)

DR,
How did you train those two dogs to push the truck?  I may have to try that with my Big Male Jump Dog just in case we ever break down.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 4, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Hawk, two (2) Honey Bunns, and that Big Jump Dog of yours would take you to  Green County, and maybe half way back?

He is a Strong Hunting Male, I been wondering about his Pedigree?

Send me a P.M. sometimes and let me know where you got that Bad Boy!  

Someone said the other day, they thought he came from the Clark, County Amimal Shelter, but I know better than that!

Let me ask you just one question, about him Does HE Cold Trail, on a big Frosty Morning?

Keep Looking Up
d.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## celticfisherman (Feb 4, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit- Man what a hunt. You whack and stack em!!

Pm sent BTW...


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 4, 2009)

Sent you a P.M. right back.
Tx.
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Little Rabbit (Feb 4, 2009)

all are hounds great  !!! But old Floyd and Ruth my favorites  I wonder why?

See you a round here comes my teacher time to go back to work 

Later Little Rabbit


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Feb 4, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Little Rabbit, you better not let that Teacher catch, you 

Rabbit Hunting during school!!


Yes, old Ruth is ready to have another litter of pups, you think I should put her in with Pretty Boy Floyd?

May just get some  more like: your  Little Red, Brad Gills, Crimson and Ron Coopers Little Emily!

That what I am going to do.

You behave yourself and stay off that Computer, during school hours.
D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 4, 2009)

Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> Little Rabbit, sometimes they will not let me take Old Floyd?
> 
> I wonder why?
> 
> ...



I think we need to reverse our order Sat.Lets put Ole Floyd on the ground in the A.M. and me and him will probably be able to rest Sat.afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Feb 4, 2009)

dirtroad said:


> Bobby,you can be mine and Ballgrounds partner anyday.



Just let me know when and where I will be there. 
Thanks
Bobby


----------



## Little Rabbit (Feb 8, 2009)

Did Doc  got him a New Truck? DR the Truck in the picure looks like Chevy and he had a Dodge last year ?


----------



## mriver72 (Feb 9, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> DR,
> How did you train those two dogs to push the truck?  I may have to try that with my Big Male Jump Dog just in case we ever break down. [/QUOTE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       Jody looks like Barrow County Road crew 2 men working and the rest watching !!!!! LOL LOL ...


----------

